# MAP sensor problems!!!!!!



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

I am an owner of a 2005 GTO and i am getting beat by 04's and stangs. Do you think that th MAP sensor can affect this much?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you mean the MAF sensor? Why do you suspect it? Check engine light?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Never just replace parts without knowing they are bad. Otherwise you're just throwing money away needlessly.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Never just replace parts without knowing they are bad. Otherwise you're just throwing money away needlessly.


:agree You just need more mods and driving skills.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gtospeed said:


> I am an owner of a 2005 GTO and i am getting beat by 04's and stangs. Do you think that th MAP sensor can affect this much?


Something doesn't sound right here. First off, are you serious or are you trying to start something because there is no way you should be losing against '04 GTOs and Mustangs unless you're just a poor driver? Are the other cars modded? What makes you suspect a faulty MAP sensor as your reason for getting beat? Are you getting a check engine light? We need more info before any real advice can be given to you about your situation. I seriously doubt your MAP is the blame.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think the other cars you are racing are modded. Is yours stock?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> I think the other cars you are racing are modded. Is yours stock?


:agree with the other members about finding out whats up with your car and theres always that possibility that the other cars are modded which can result with an 05 being beat. Its not impossible for an 05 to loose to an 04 or a mustang


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

My car is stock and i am pretty dang good at driving it. I looked at the MAF sensor and the screen was a little jacked. I took it out now so i am planing to race someone this weekend. 
I know that isn't the best thing to do, but i have a brand new K&N air filter, so i think it willl be alright for a while.
And all of the cars are stock and they are keeping up with me. IT IS PISSING ME OFF.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

There must be something wrong with your car cause if yous are all stock you should be ahead on all these guys. Good luck.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

I swear it runs like a champ. I am just lost man.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gtospeed said:


> My car is stock and i am pretty dang good at driving it. I looked at the MAF sensor and the screen was a little jacked. I took it out now so i am planing to race someone this weekend.
> I know that isn't the best thing to do, but i have a brand new K&N air filter, so i think it willl be alright for a while.
> And all of the cars are stock and they are keeping up with me. IT IS PISSING ME OFF.


I'd be pissed too. Something is wrong and all I can suggest is take it to a speed shop/tuner and let them check it out to see if they can find something obvious wrong. 

Also, your K&N filter may have been drenched with oil and it has covered the MAF sensor causing it to act up a little to where it's not throwing a code. Clean the sensor with a little carb cleaner and a Q-tip and see if that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gtospeed said:


> My car is stock and i am pretty dang good at driving it. I looked at the MAF sensor and the screen was a little jacked. I took it out now so i am planing to race someone this weekend.
> I know that isn't the best thing to do, but i have a brand new K&N air filter, so i think it willl be alright for a while.
> And all of the cars are stock and they are keeping up with me. IT IS PISSING ME OFF.


 :agree with 6QTS11OZ, Sometimes the oil from the K&N will contaminate the MAF sensor, try to buy some MAF sensor cleaner and clean the oil off that grid plate.


----------

